# If marijuana were legalized would you still grow your own?



## remember your name (Jul 13, 2009)

Or would you like the convenience of being able to pick it up at a store whenever you wanted without the time spent and hassle associated with growing your own? Personally i think i would love to be able to get it anywhere without HAVING to grow, but i think i would still grow a few plants a year as well.


----------



## Boneman (Jul 13, 2009)

*I will grow till the day I die. Thats how I roll *


----------



## polar (Jul 13, 2009)

If the price was reasonable, and the quality as good if not better than homegrown, then I'd totally rather just pick some up on the way home. Here's my $$ government. Come get it. Just say the word


----------



## remember your name (Jul 13, 2009)

and growing your own is fine but theres a lot of people that cant dedicate enough time to growing all the time, i like broccoli but i dont grow my own, easier to pick it up at the store


----------



## dhhbomb (Jul 13, 2009)

very true i think i would do both i would still grow my own have more choices organic / chemical strains milky/ amber trichs never know but would like to be able to pick up a pack of joints like cigs, i think alot more peeps would have an outdoor crop if it were legal i would


----------



## IndieGrower (Jul 13, 2009)

I would definately buy, there would be major corporations that could perfect strains, and it would be hard to beat, however I think that there would always be people who grow and breed their own, kindof like microbrewing


----------



## remember your name (Jul 13, 2009)

totally, the point behind me asking is to find out if people would spend their money and buy it thus helping our economy or if they would just mass grow their own so the government couldnt profit. My line of thinking is just because people can doesnt mean they will. Its america, americans are lazy. They dont grow their own food why would they grow their own pot? I think the government and america in general really could profit from legalizing both with cash flow and a calmer people


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 13, 2009)

I think I would still grow. Gives me a good feeling when I know I made that. I would also buy, but there are times I like to do things myself.

It's like I know I can take my truck in for an oil change cheaper than I can do it myself...But every once in awhile I get in the mood to do it myself just because I can.


----------



## Cap K (Jul 13, 2009)

Dirty Harry said:


> I think I would still grow. Gives me a good feeling when I know I made that. I would also buy, but there are times I like to do things myself.
> 
> It's like I know I can take my truck in for an oil change cheaper than I can do it myself...But every once in awhile I get in the mood to do it myself just because I can.


Well put, could'nt agree more. There is no other feeling like smoking some dank ass shit that you grew, but for the sake of variety and convenience i'd still cop as well.


----------



## remember your name (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, i agree also. The satisfaction you get from knowing you did this all, you gave it life...and then you'll take it away hehehe but totally i feel soooo good when i clip a sample and get a nice head high and think, man i did that. Well...i guess the plant makes the chemicals etc. but you get what im saying


----------



## Prod1gy132 (Jul 13, 2009)

id still grow, chances are the companies like malboro would make weed with tar and shit in it, see when you grow you know whats in it


----------



## remember your name (Jul 14, 2009)

thats something to think about...they might add things to preserve it longer or some chemical t keep it from drying out or something weird....or they could just sell some killer hash OMG i would be so happy to see hash in some stores, no need for chemicals but who knows


----------



## IndieGrower (Jul 14, 2009)

remember your name said:


> totally, the point behind me asking is to find out if people would spend their money and buy it thus helping our economy or if they would just mass grow their own so the government couldnt profit. My line of thinking is just because people can doesnt mean they will. Its america, americans are lazy. They dont grow their own food why would they grow their own pot? I think the government and america in general really could profit from legalizing both with cash flow and a calmer people


 
Do you really think that giving this govt more money and calmer people is what america need right now? If thats why you think it should be legalized then I would definitely grow my own. I would hate to see even more of my tax dollars going to bail out banks and big corporations.


----------



## remember your name (Jul 14, 2009)

IndieGrower said:


> Do you really think that giving this govt more money and calmer people is what america need right now? If thats why you think it should be legalized then I would definitely grow my own. I would hate to see even more of my tax dollars going to bail out banks and big corporations.


yes i do think america needs more money and if legalizing it would send more money to our economy then fuck YES i DO think that. I would be more than happy to have more of my tax money taken if it meant saving our economy but i guess there are too many greedy people like you who would rather go out and buy a $5 latte probably on a credit card everyday than give more to taxes, imagine if everyone working in america gave just $5 more a paycheck how much money could go back into what keeps our country running. Instead we have fat greedy americans who think $5 or even $1 more on taxes is an outrage, I make less than $30,000 a year combined with my husband and even still we would be willing to give a little bit more to help a lot.

On a side note that is not why I would want it legalized. There are many reasons, my first being its a plant that should be able to be grown anywhere its able, naturally. 
Anyone else want to argue?


----------



## dhhbomb (Jul 14, 2009)

i dont have a prob paying highier taxes but i do think our system is fucked and major changes need to be made taht wont be i have no faith in obama's change dont think shit is going to change


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 14, 2009)

yes....u have to put back if u smoke u owe it to sow a seed...u reap wat u sow


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 15, 2009)

it depends, would their be a limit on how many in this scenario? cuz otherwise you could grow pounds of many many strains in just one backyard if u dont have to worry bout stealth and hiding plus with more research on breeding the best possible strains and cross em and what not. i'd like 20lbs of weed for doing almost nothing and costing next to nothing.....


----------



## "SmokinForever" (Jul 15, 2009)

It's cool to grow your own cause you build an appriciation for the plants at least i do anyways!! And it's fun in my opinion so yeah dude i will still totally grow once it's legal!!!!!


----------



## remember your name (Jul 15, 2009)

dhhbomb said:


> i dont have a prob paying highier taxes but i do think our system is fucked and major changes need to be made taht wont be i have no faith in obama's change dont think shit is going to change


I agree 100% that our system is WAY fucked but for now theres not much we can do about it, i think obama has a handful to deal with right now and the last thing on his mind is mj he is working on getting in again right now and wont even think to touch something so hot, maybe 2012 will be different...lets all hope


----------



## remember your name (Jul 15, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> it depends, would their be a limit on how many in this scenario? cuz otherwise you could grow pounds of many many strains in just one backyard if u dont have to worry bout stealth and hiding plus with more research on breeding the best possible strains and cross em and what not. i'd like 20lbs of weed for doing almost nothing and costing next to nothing.....


In this scenario there is no limit, same as tobacco farmers etc. I do think people will farm it and sell it for less than the gov. but not so many people that it wouldnt make a nice profit even still, americans are lazy the vast majority of them arent going to grow their own, they expect everything done for them and by "they" and "them" i mean the people who give america an even worse rep., not saying everyone is like that because i certainly am not.


----------



## remember your name (Jul 15, 2009)

[QUOTE="SmokinForever";2743131]It's cool to grow your own cause you build an appriciation for the plants at least i do anyways!! And it's fun in my opinion so yeah dude i will still totally grow once it's legal!!!!![/QUOTE]

I also agree with this, I LOVED growing my own and then taking those first couple hits and actually getting high "almost like its real pot" someone said to me lol....and i said...it is, but it was freeeeee and we had a good laugh. Watching her grow from a young lady to a fine woman was amazing, one sexy biotch


----------



## poke smot420 (Jul 22, 2009)

grow for life


----------



## casegrower (Jul 22, 2009)

I would do both,grow my own and buy at the store


----------



## ford442 (Jul 22, 2009)

i would grow some and buy a bit as well.. but, i am a poor man - i think for many years it will still save money to grow your own.. stop oppressing the poor mmm-kaay!!!


----------



## IndieGrower (Jul 22, 2009)

remember your name said:


> yes i do think america needs more money and if legalizing it would send more money to our economy then fuck YES i DO think that. I would be more than happy to have more of my tax money taken if it meant saving our economy but i guess there are too many greedy people like you who would rather go out and buy a $5 latte probably on a credit card everyday than give more to taxes, imagine if everyone working in america gave just $5 more a paycheck how much money could go back into what keeps our country running. Instead we have fat greedy americans who think $5 or even $1 more on taxes is an outrage, I make less than $30,000 a year combined with my husband and even still we would be willing to give a little bit more to help a lot.
> 
> On a side note that is not why I would want it legalized. There are many reasons, my first being its a plant that should be able to be grown anywhere its able, naturally.
> Anyone else want to argue?


First of all Im not greedy, I work hard for everything I have and don't like to just give my hard earned money away, especially when it just goes into the pockets of CEO's anyway. 

And what the fuck does buying anything on a credit card have to do with anything?

This is AMERICA, not communist CHINA. In AMERICA we practice capitalism not communism.What someone earns is their own,

But Im sure that you love handouts.


You should take that $5 that you want to give to the government and put it towards enrolling in a logic class.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 22, 2009)

i think i would but i think i would get robbed because people would be serchin yards for plants then i think i just do it cuz doing illegal stuff is wat im good at hence the fact that im a graffiti artist


----------



## purple blues (Jul 22, 2009)

it's a waste of time and a losing battle. just legalize it, there hurting this country with the way there doing shit.


----------



## remember your name (Jul 22, 2009)

IndieGrower said:


> First of all Im not greedy, I work hard for everything I have and don't like to just give my hard earned money away, especially when it just goes into the pockets of CEO's anyway.
> 
> And what the fuck does buying anything on a credit card have to do with anything?
> 
> ...


Buying things on credit cards is a big part of Americas problem, the money isnt theirs and they dont pay it back. Instead they rack up credit card debt and loans and fuck our country over even more, you think you arent greedy yet you wouldnt be willing to give more tax money to the government to better our economy? Why would i love handouts? If you mean i love handing stuff out it might make a little sence but other than that it doesnt apply to me.


----------



## IndieGrower (Jul 23, 2009)

remember your name said:


> Buying things on credit cards is a big part of Americas problem, the money isnt theirs and they dont pay it back. Instead they rack up credit card debt and loans and fuck our country over even more, you think you arent greedy yet you wouldnt be willing to give more tax money to the government to better our economy? Why would i love handouts? If you mean i love handing stuff out it might make a little sence but other than that it doesnt apply to me.


 
obviously you don't understand the basic concepts of capitalism and communism. Let me break it down Barney style for you. In Capitalism you keep most of what you earn. Communism is that what you make goes to someone else, its everyones. Thats what your leaning towards when you start giving more and more to the government. Im sure that you love handouts because your thinking is communist. Whats yours is mine. That would mean that you live off of everybodys elses work. 

Get you facts right defaulted home loans is why the credit market is not doing well, the main reason is not because of credit cards. 

The government can't fix the economy, look at the stimulus that we had and look at what good it did. Most of the money went to special interests and unemployment has risen to 10%. (Yea they are really doing a good job.Give them more money.) This crooked government couldn't ever fix this economy. The economy is just going to have to be self correcting. 

It sounds like you are a sheep and will believe whatever the government tells you, so keep giving your hardearned money to them, don't worry they will make everything better.

I can see why you only make a combined $30,000 judging by the arguments that you make you can't be doing anything more skilled than flipping burgers.

I'm done arguing with you. Arguing with an idiot is like riding on a ferris wheel you just go around and around without getting anywhere.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 23, 2009)

IndieGrower said:


> obviously you don't understand the basic concepts of capitalism and communism. Let me break it down Barney style for you. In Capitalism you keep most of what you earn. Communism is that what you make goes to someone else, its everyones. Thats what your leaning towards when you start giving more and more to the government. Im sure that you love handouts because your thinking is communist. Whats yours is mine. That would mean that you live off of everybodys elses work.
> 
> Get you facts right defaulted home loans is why the credit market is not doing well, the main reason is not because of credit cards.
> 
> ...


 you ever heard of the new deal? its what got us out of the great depression. you think they can push a button and stop a recession? it takes time!


----------



## ReelBusy (Jul 23, 2009)

remember your name said:


> Or would you like the convenience of being able to pick it up at a store whenever you wanted without the time spent and hassle associated with growing your own? Personally i think i would love to be able to get it anywhere without HAVING to grow, but i think i would still grow a few plants a year as well.


I would still grow.
Corporate industry will ruin the product.


----------



## Woomeister (Jul 23, 2009)

remember your name said:


> Or would you like the convenience of being able to pick it up at a store whenever you wanted without the time spent and hassle associated with growing your own? Personally i think i would love to be able to get it anywhere without HAVING to grow, but i think i would still grow a few plants a year as well.


 Hassle? Growing is so fulfilling and pleasurable that I could never see it as time consuming it is stimulating and self gratifying. Also you know whats gone into and it would be a damn site cheaper.


----------



## remember your name (Jul 23, 2009)

IndieGrower said:


> obviously you don't understand the basic concepts of capitalism and communism. Let me break it down Barney style for you. In Capitalism you keep most of what you earn. Communism is that what you make goes to someone else, its everyones. Thats what your leaning towards when you start giving more and more to the government. Im sure that you love handouts because your thinking is communist. Whats yours is mine. That would mean that you live off of everybodys elses work.
> 
> Get you facts right defaulted home loans is why the credit market is not doing well, the main reason is not because of credit cards.
> 
> ...


Let me just reply to this, I started reading the first sentence and had to just stop there...utterly ridiculous.


----------



## remember your name (Jul 23, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> Hassle? Growing is so fulfilling and pleasurable that I could never see it as time consuming it is stimulating and self gratifying. Also you know whats gone into and it would be a damn site cheaper.


yes and no, some people are too busy for it, right now i have the time to enjoy growing but at different parts of the year shit comes up and i may not be able to tend to my garden etc. you dont slaughter your own cows because it would be a pain in the ass and a lot easier to go buy your steak from a butcher...even though it would be somewhat gratifying to hunt for yourself, get what im saying?

I think for the most part people would buy more than growing but i get what you're saying about knowing whats in it, i've had it before where it smelled like cat piss or motor oil when smoked


----------



## willyjack (Jul 25, 2009)

I can buy tomatoes at the store, but there's nothing like pulling one right off the vine.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2009)

i'd much rather grow my own. whether it's legal or not, half the appeal is i get to smoke what i like without having to shell out £500 a month on dope.

and ent really much hassle at all, i mean i might forget to water and be rushed in the monring trying to get to work one day, but that's it so far. 

willyjack sais it all. if you've grown it, and you pick it, it's gonna be that much better


----------



## Mr619Kiwi (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd Grow My Own But Until Harvest Time I'd Probably Buy


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 6, 2009)

SHIIITTTT!!!

If it were legal I would easily choose one over the other!

I would Grow soOo much dope and have so much that I wouldnt ever consider even having to go to the store to pick it up!


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 12, 2009)

i find nothing more rewarding than watching a seed turn into a nice plant which turns into a sweet sticky bud, i would grow my own, dont rely on anyone, dont make anyone rich off you!!!!


----------



## maurice*del*taco (Sep 12, 2009)

i would do both prolly and smoke waaaaaaaay to much .. or can you ever smoke to much... hmm haha


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 13, 2009)

I would still grow. I don't like smoking weed I didn't grow. I like to know what went into it including chemicals, bugs if any, curing, etc. I think we all love this and know what we're smoking is a big plus.


----------



## MagicA (Sep 13, 2009)

I make my own booze legally at home so I would likely keep growing too. It's a fun hobby!


----------



## saynotothebs (Sep 13, 2009)

and all the weed in the ground will help the planet...


----------



## Master Munchie (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd still grow too, but in the meantime between harvests I'd also buy some. This is because I only ever intend to have 5 plants max at any given time. At least until I get my own place in uni anyway. On a foundation degree at a local college at the moment.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 14, 2009)

of corse i would keep growing if it was legal.. id be growing alot more also.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 14, 2009)

remember your name said:


> Or would you like the convenience of being able to pick it up at a store whenever you wanted without the time spent and hassle associated with growing your own? Personally i think i would love to be able to get it anywhere without HAVING to grow, but i think i would still grow a few plants a year as well.


i would grow my own 

ill buy a whole acer and feel it up with a shit load of plants


----------



## man on the moon 19 (Sep 14, 2009)

if its legalized i WILL START growing when i get my own place... ill probably be too paranoid to grow if it stay illegal lmao


----------



## Platipy (Sep 15, 2009)

definitely moster outdoors plants in the suburbs, i would landscape my house with weed. nuggets in the burbs.


----------



## OutdoIndo (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, but i would buy too. I grow as a hobby regardless of politics. Botany is a hobby.


----------



## irishronn (Sep 15, 2009)

I think that being able to grow without the stigma and the threat of government intervention would would be very cool.


----------



## irishronn (Sep 15, 2009)

T would also buy for the various varietys that would be available


----------



## smoker toker (Sep 21, 2009)

I think most people would continue to grow their own, if not moreso if it were to be made legal. I personally at the moment don't grow, but intend to in the near future after I move...Personally I think the economy, at least a section of it, would grow emensely if it was made legal. But in order for people to stop growing altogether, the goverenment would, A: Have to sell it very cheap, B: the bud would have to be alot higher quality than what we already grow ourselves. Buuut as far as time and convienence goes, yeah I'm sure every single one of us would buy from the stores when the dry season rolls around in our parts 

 Smoker Toker


----------



## LemonSkunk2 (Sep 21, 2009)

If weed were legalized I would grow MORE of it, instead of the half assed coner closet grow I have going on.


----------



## newport78 (Sep 24, 2009)

I looked at the bill going through the house for NC (my state). They expect $60m in annual earnings within the first 4 years. And you have 2 options: Get 300 pre rolled joints per month to a total of 6.5 pounds per year grown federally, OR grow your own with a max of 100 square feet of canopy.

I think il see if I can get the pre rolled for a couple months, While I start my grow, Then stop it so I dont go over my limit.

Problem with that is: Your limit is going to be 24 ounces at any given time. So il have to figure my way around that.

Sorry, Started rambling there. Anyway I think Il just grow some in the front yard, Throw 4 or 5 around the flag poll just to piss off the landlords daughter. Knowing she cant evict me for it.


----------



## japon26 (Sep 24, 2009)

i would grow n buy,, jus so i kno i would always have sum on deck..


----------



## johnny961 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hell i would grow as much as those *communist* pigs in the us would allow. I have enough bred seeds to last a lifetime or two.


----------



## SticherVA (Sep 24, 2009)

I am a homebrewer and have ~40 Tobacco Plants in my yard with the girls. I still buy good beer and good Tobacco. No Question I would do both, I like to try everything at least once but nothing better than knowing where everything came from and not paying the crazy prices.


----------



## hippietoker18 (Sep 27, 2009)

yea i'd still grow.....more bud for me! haha it would also give you a bit of a challenge to grow hydro and other strains. you could accually make a profession on it if you get really good and sell your own. and marijuana is the cash crop these days


----------



## OutdoIndo (Sep 29, 2009)

5 Things the Corporate Media Dont Want You to Know About Cannabis: 1. Marijuana Use Is Not Associated With a Rise in Incidences of Schizophrenia 2. Marijuana Smoke Doesnt Damage the Lungs Like Tobacco 3. Cannabis Use Potentially Protects, Rather Than Harms, the Brain 4. Marijuana Is a Terminus, Not a Gateway, to Hard Drug Use 5. Governments Anti-Pot Ads Encourage, Rather Than Discourage, Marijuana Use


----------

